# Campy with SRAM



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

This is an interesting article that indicates one can run Campy 10 shifters with SRAM derailleurs and SRAM/Shimano cassettes...

http://velonews.com/article/73404/can-you-run-campy-shifters-with-a-sram


----------



## diggyduo (Nov 12, 2007)

*Sram shifters camapg drive train*

Does anyone know if the sram/campag compatibility works the other way?
I need to replace the erg shift units on my chorus equipped bike, and would be interested in putting sram red on if it will work with the campag derailleurs.


----------



## ghammer (May 21, 2003)

i don't know about levers/rear der combos. but i know for a fact that campy wheels work fine with sram drivetrain. ditto for shimano, maybe it has something to do with the length of the cable being pulled.

so folks out there with campy wheels, fear not: the stuff will work.


----------

